

SEO's:  A letter to Google about recent search change. - v2interactive
http://www.seoanarchy.com/

======
Hervetar
How about instead of relying on shady 'hat tricks' (no matter the shade of
color), you instead refer to Google's documentation and follow their
guidelines?

Complaining won't help you. Another idea: make your own search engine and quit
bothering people.

~~~
v2interactive
Thanks for your feedback. However, the Google Guidelines appear to be
contradicting and ever changing.

It's not a complaint, it's a valid argument to shed some light upon their
eyes. Sorry you don't share the same passion but claiming to 'bother people'
is a bit much.

